# Sheetrock over exterior siding?



## jep (Oct 25, 2009)

The siding can be seen in these images. They were rotated during the uploading process and I haven't found a way to rotate them back. http://www.diychatroom.com/members/jep-65230/albums/jep-s-deck/


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I looked at the picture.

What kind of siding is that? Wood, Vinyl, Steel, etc.

1X4 furring applied every 24 inches, should give you enough surface to hang sheetrock.

ED


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Couldn't pull the pic on my computer.... but you may want to consider thickness effect of drywall over siding as to your electrical and door mouldings.

Stripping the siding might make it easier for running any new electrical.

With furing strips, a little shimming, you can most likely get a good flat wall, especially if you use 5/8 rock.

Good luck


----------



## jep (Oct 25, 2009)

de-nagorg said:


> I looked at the picture.
> 
> What kind of siding is that? Wood, Vinyl, Steel, etc.
> 
> ...


It's wood siding. I think it is called T1-11. It is basically plywood. The furring sounds harder than removing the old siding. Trimming around the doors seems like more work than removing the siding, but possibly I need furring strips anyway because maybe studs for exterior walls aren't as straight and uniform as interior studs ? They seem a little irregular to me. Perhaps I shouldn't use sheetrock but some other siding that is more forgiving?


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

for flatness, you don't want forgiving.


----------



## jep (Oct 25, 2009)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> for flatness, you don't want forgiving.


I'm not sure what you are saying? It seem to me if I used some sort of lapped siding like tongue and groove or something any lack of flatness in the underlying studs wouldn't show up in the end?

I updated the pictures in the album and they appear properly now.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

New pictures look more like T-111, than it did at first.

You could easily put sheetrock up on it, all you need to do is to make sure that your screws are actually long enough and into the studs. No furring should be needed, but trimming around the door and windows might be an experience. 
Not impossible, just involved. The t-111 is already flat enough for sheetrock to work.

ED


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

I would just install the Sheetrock right over the stuff, not even worrying about hitting the studs. The old t1-11 was 5/8" thick anyway. But as mentioned prior, you MIGHT have to thicken up your moldings....but if they used brickmold it will probably be fine. Ron


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

jep said:


> I'm not sure what you are saying? It seem to me if I used some sort of lapped siding like tongue and groove or something any lack of flatness in the underlying studs wouldn't show up in the end?
> 
> .


Jep.... Not quite sure you mean by "forgiving".

If your wall framing is irregular (framing not sighted for concave/convex or just non-flat exterior exterior siding ) you would not want a flexible forgiving) cover. For instance, 3/8 drywall will bend to show every variation in framing... 1/2 less... and 5/8 less.

You don't want to replicate what is underneath if irreegular... you want a surface covering that tends to promote a flat covering.

I made reference to 5/8 rock verse 1/2 for that reason.

Yes.. I think a T&G wood will generally be better than a shiplap to cover flat for a drywall interior... but unless your T11 is really bad, that plywood should be great to finish off in drywall.


----------



## AndyD8 (Jun 20, 2020)

Hi! A while ago the exterior siding of my house was similar to yours. I worked with the best company for aluminum works in the US and not only, for my house renovation and I got mostly the aluminum siding combined with the vinyl siding for some parts. In a while, I wanted to put sheetrock over the walls (not all of them) and I could do that easily over the existing siding. From the pictures, I can say that it practically the same thing I had before so you'll be able to put sheetrock over it easily. You don't need to remove it or something else, this will be only a waste of time.


----------

